

UK surgeons are first to operate in 3D - daegloe
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/124587-uk-surgeons-are-the-first-to-operate-in-3d

======
cma
There claim is much more specific than the title makes it seem, or just flat
out wrong. For example, this uses 3D cameras:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Da_Vinci_Surgical_System>

------
DanBC
Here's a link to the BBC story (which doesn't have 9 ads per page)

(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-17583293>)

And here's a link to the story about a "hand held surgical robot"

(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-17487400>)

